# Freakazoid!



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 22, 2007)

How many of you guys out there miss this AWESOME T.V. sceries?

I heard they're gonna make a DVD of it...will you buy it?Â Â I will XD

Favorite Quote:

*breath in* Well if it isn't-
NOOOOO
What?Â Â I was just gonna say-
NOOOOOO
Don't Say It!
Don't say what?
Don't say his name!
You mean don't say...Candle Jack?
Freakazoid...why did you say his name?
'Cause I-I wanted to do one of those funny things like, you ever watch F-Trooper where Adarn says: "Theres NO way i'm wearing a dress, ABSULUTLEY NOT, no dress!" And Forest Tucker like: "Yeah, you're gonna wear that dress! You gotta wear that dress!" then it all winds BLOOBIHDOOPBEEDOOPBEDOOP and Adarn's wearing a dress.


----------



## MacTheHero (Mar 22, 2007)

oh god I miss that show, I think something like that would be more popular today than when it first came out.  It was before its time.
I sure hope they make a dvd of it, theyve been doing all the animaniacs and pinky and the brain, they better do this, alls I have is a low quality tv recordings on cd of it.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 22, 2007)

YES.

/Goes to download


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 22, 2007)

is this candlejack?


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 23, 2007)

Freakazoid's very voice is hilarious...this was the original Family Guy, but Freakazoid! is 400x better


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 24, 2007)

I loved that show! If it does come out on DVD then I'm so getting it. (Also, I sort of remember the Candle Jack episode, definetly a funny one.)


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 24, 2007)

I love that episode above all the others i've seen XD

He takes his arms out of the ropes to go BOODOOBEEDOOBOODEEDOOP then slides them back into the ropes...classic XD


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

HELL yes XD. It was zany, pointless, and fast-paced. Of COURSE I loved it XD.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 31, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Oh man, I LOVE Freakazoid. While I have all the episodes on CD, they're low quality and I'd jump at the opportunity to buy the series were it released on DVD. If only they'd produced more. ; 0;


I totally agree with you x.x



			
				Blackwing Dragon said:
			
		

> HELL yes XD. It was zany, pointless, and fast-paced. Of COURSE I loved it XD.



XD  I am so happy to see that there's so many who enjoy this cartoon, if they start a petition to force the DVD, I'll definatly advertise it here!


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

That, or you could pirate the episodes from somewhere. That's the magic of the internet! Personally, I can't wait for a DVD release >-<. That show was f*cking weird! In a good sense :-D.
Even then there's no guarantee the DVD might show up here, too...*hmm*


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

I remember this show, but the only part of it I remember each time I read or hear the name "Freakazoid" is the intro theme song. Â Â TyVulpine once provided me a link to a vid of "Freakazoid" that involves a character named Fanboy, and man, is he annoying!! :lol:


----------



## Ylm (Apr 1, 2007)

HEY.






Stop it :[


----------



## Project_X (Apr 1, 2007)

Dear God I haven't seen that show in years....


----------



## foxkun (Apr 2, 2007)

I think I have it on one of the computers around here somewhere. I less than three that show. But you know, I hear he runs around in underwear!


----------

